# Giants & Strategy Guides: Art Previews from Paizo



## Ravenheart87 (Mar 13, 2015)

Interesting, Pathfinder's art style is beginning to look more and more like 5e's.


----------



## turkeygiant (Mar 13, 2015)

Ravenheart87 said:


> Interesting, Pathfinder's art style is beginning to look more and more like 5e's.




I was thinking the same thing this art is all a little more reserved than usual.


----------

